# TT RS production has officially ended.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*TT RS production has officially ended.*










We’ve just learned that the TT RS model allocation run is over and no more of the current generation will be produced for the US market. 
The TT RS was a very important and successful model for the US enthusiast market. 
The TT RS heralded the return of the inline-5 engine to the US market after a long hiatus. 
It also helped build the business case for future RS models in the US. 
Its return to the US was also due to a very successful Social Media campaign in which Audi asked potential buyers to step forward and show that there was indeed a market in the US for small powerful coupe.

We are expecting the next TT to make use of the latest Audi ultra technology to further reduce the overall weight. 
As well as the all new MQB platform, EA-888 engine 2.0 TFSI engine found in the new A3 which showcases the latest Audi direct-injection technology, new valve lift and the exhaust manifold has been integrated within the cylinder head. There’s even rumors of a model that takes the weight loss even further and is designed to be used as a weekend track car. 
Also, as we learned in Detroit quattro GmbH has moved RS model introductions to two years after the initial model release so we will be enjoying the next-gen TT RS even sooner.


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

R5T said:


> *TT RS production has officially ended.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allocations have ended but production will run through the first week in April, I believe... My car is to be built the 13th week or last week of March...


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

So many rumors and mixed messages about this. There was a long thread on Quattroworld about it last week, too.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Has there been a final production number that they made? Originally was to be 500 each year for MY12 and MY13 but the last time I saw numbers for MY12 it was around 420 produced. Curious if they made up the difference in MY13 or if there are actually fewer than 1000 TT-RS in the US.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Source?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Source?


No mention about that on "QuattroWorld".


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

R5T said:


> The TT RS was a very important and successful model for the US enthusiast market.


From what I have read in EC and C&D, Audi NA thinks that they did not sell enough TTRSes in the US and hence future RS cars will be DSG only. I don't know the final sales numbers nor what they consider success/failure so maybe this is just another excuse to kill the manual trans.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

haha i told them to make it dsg


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

pal said:


> From what I have read in EC and C&D, Audi NA thinks that they did not sell enough TTRSes in the US and hence future RS cars will be DSG only. I don't know the final sales numbers nor what they consider success/failure so maybe this is just another excuse to kill the manual trans.


Good....DSG....then I will buy one....main reason I didn't was no DSG.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Good....DSG....then I will buy one....main reason I didn't was no DSG.


And there are probably just as many people that will say the opposite. Choice is the only real answer.


----------



## turboniumboost (Feb 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> And there are probably just as many people that will say the opposite. Choice is the only real answer.


Yea I was on the fence on this as well. I know DSG cant be beat for all out performance and ease of driving, but I just have more fun driving manual, plus its an excuse to not let the wife drive it lol


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

turboniumboost said:


> Yea I was on the fence on this as well. I know DSG cant be beat for all out performance and ease of driving, but I just have more fun driving manual, plus its an excuse to not let the wife drive it lol


Yeah, I have to say, I have more fun with manual than I thought I would. My 2007 A3 3.2Q had DSG, and it was impressive and fun, especially on the streets. Could be frustrating on track, although you can improve it for track use with a flash. My Z06 is the first MT in over ten years for me, and it's a blast. MT can also be frustrating on track when you miss a shift, but overall, for high performance cars I still enjoy a manual.


----------



## ADK RS4 (Aug 16, 2007)

I cant remember the article, but in an interview with the head of the Quattro (RS cars) division, he was quoted as saying the TTRS was the last RS car to offer manual, that the development of two different transmissions didnt make monetary sense anymore, as the rest of the world is choosing DSG 85% of the time now.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think the DSG performance stats help in magazine reviews... Amazing 0-60 times with launch control and faster lap times with reviewers that are only so-so on a track. 

I love the 6spd in my TT-RS and have no plans to sell or trade, especially if the next version isn't available in a manual.

Strange that Porsche manages to make the continued case for the manual... Maybe it was easier since their new 7spd is very close to the 7spd DSG (based on reviews which I have read of the 991). Doesn't explain the new Boxster though...


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Good....DSG....then I will buy one....main reason I didn't was no DSG.


Exact reason I didnt buy one either..... Putting the RS out in 6-speed was a bad idea.... I would be willing to assume that a significant share of current RS owners would have bought the car either way. But, they lost out on more market share by not having DSG on it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Exact reason I didnt buy one either..... Putting the RS out in 6-speed was a bad idea.... I would be willing to assume that a significant share of current RS owners would have bought the car either way. But, they lost out on more market share by not having DSG on it.


I believe it was a cost issue for Audi. They could only bring one transmission to the US because of low volume. Given the dollar/Euro valuations if they had chosen DSG the price point for the TTRS would have snuck over 60k before any options (take a look at pricing for the A3 where you can get DSG or manual).

But yes, the TTRS will be the last manual equipped RS car. The RS3, RS4 and RS5 are all only available with DSG.

And Porsche will be following suit shortly. It's quite likely the GT3 will be PDK only, that's pretty much the end of manuals in the industry if that happens.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate auto boxes in any form.
No manual gearbox will mean i will not buy that particular car.
I'm only interested in manual gearbox cars, so i will move to a car that has it.

*there are even rumors that say that all next generation TT's will be DSG only.*


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> *there are even rumors that say that all next generation TT's will be DSG only.*


That's pretty much the way it's been in the US. Early on you could get the 3.2 with a manual but after that engine config went away all TTs in the US were some variant of 2.0T with a DSG, until the RS.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Exact reason I didnt buy one either..... Putting the RS out in 6-speed was a bad idea.... I would be willing to assume that a significant share of current RS owners would have bought the car either way. But, they lost out on more market share by not having DSG on it.


It's preference. At the time of purchase I was writing off every car I could afford but wasn't offered in a manual. I will always want at least one car I own of mine to be manual, but now I would be open towards having a higher end car without the third pedal.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

bsmack said:


> It's preference. At the time of purchase I was writing off every car I could afford but wasn't offered in a manual. I will always want at least one car I own of mine to be manual, but now I would be open towards having a higher end car without the third pedal.


You'll completely forgot about wanting a 3rd pedal when you drive a UM tuned DSG gear box with spark cut enabled. There is nothing like it out there.

Gear changes are like that of a Ferrari 458. Brutally fast.

Big Turbo R32 running Spark Cut and a 4" straight exhaust:





NA Catless R32:





NA Catted R32:





If spark cut had been available when I did my 6MT conversion, well, I wouldn't have done it. :laugh:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

R5T said:


> I hate auto boxes in any form.
> No manual gearbox will mean i will not buy that particular car.
> I'm only interested in manual gearbox cars, so i will move to a car that has it.
> 
> *there are even rumors that say that all next generation TT's will be DSG only.*


I've owned about 20 cars with manual trannys and pretty much felt the same but... I do like the DSG in my TTS and really have no issues with it. I keep it in the 'faux' manual mode better than 99.9% of the time. It's made me a gear box agnostic.


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

The main reason I keep getting manual transmissions is that they are about to become extinct. I am probably going to buy a boxter, and I think the pdk is great, but the manual is more fun. When you are in auto mode, the moment to rev the engine generally passes. When you are shifting yourself, you can hold the gear as long as you want. Just more fun. Plus there really isn't enough going on that I don't have time to shift. If I lived in traffic, my response would be different. Plus when/if I get a GTR, McClaren, or 458, the manual will not be an option.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Two gearbox choices require two runs through EPA and DOT. Not free those. Porsche passes the costs on to the purchaser (since PAG has decided that demand is not very elastic with price and that seems to be holding true.)

If Audi had offered choice they would likely have had to do the same and there would have been even more baby-cryin' over the price.

I would have bought either.

If Audi had offered both I might have had to buy one of each :screwy:


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't have strong a preference but enjoy the 6 spd. To me the stupid way they had the "paddles" on the PDK (especially in the 2009 911 that I considered) completely made that a non starter. I had an E46 M3 with their single clutch DMG and it was fast but sort of boring. The one reason I wish the RS had DSG is that I might have to have an operation on my left knee and that would probably torpedo my driving enough that I'd have to get another car at least for a while (my wife could either drive me or do without her car for a week or two but that's about it, and she can't drive a stick). But, I do like rowing the gears!


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

NamJa said:


> I didn't have strong a preference but enjoy the 6 spd. To me the stupid way they had the "paddles" on the PDK (especially in the 2009 911 that I considered) completely made that a non starter. I had an E46 M3 with their single clutch DMG and it was fast but sort of boring. The one reason I wish the RS had DSG is that I might have to have an operation on my left knee and that would probably torpedo my driving enough that I'd have to get another car at least for a while (my wife could either drive me or do without her car for a week or two but that's about it, and she can't drive a stick). But, I do like rowing the gears!


I test drove a 2013' 911 and HATED how they have the paddles set-up on the steering wheel. 

I much prefer the bigger, longer metal style as opposed to the small button type that Porsche uses. I also hate how you can up shift or downshift with each button. I like upshift on one side and down shift on the other.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TRZ06 said:


> I test drove a 2013' 911 and HATED how they have the paddles set-up on the steering wheel.
> 
> I much prefer the bigger, longer metal style as opposed to the small button type that Porsche uses. I also hate how you can up shift or downshift with each button. I like upshift on one side and down shift on the other.


Porsche has both styles for some reason. I think you need to order the sport chrono package to get the normal paddles, otherwise you get the old style tiptronic buttons.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Porsche has both styles for some reason. I think you need to order the sport chrono package to get the normal paddles, otherwise you get the old style tiptronic buttons.


Actually, you just order the "Sport Design" steering wheel and it has the paddles versus buttons. BTW, my 911 is 7 speed manual and it works pretty sweet for a dinosaur. (Me and the transmission )


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got a call from my dealer... Car has been moved up in production from week 13(last week in March) to week 11... Expected delivery is first week of May! Can't wait!


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a 2013 TTS with a DSG it's ok but no where as near as much fun as my 2013 Focus ST 6spd. After 3500 miles the best way is to use manual mode .. it's easier on the trans less down and up shifts around town. Carl


----------

